# purse type carrier with pockets?



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a carrier that has a purse like feel to it, that offers pockets so that I don't have to carry another purse with it!

Vet has estimated Gracie will be around 7-8 pounds full grown. But just in case I'm looking for an inexpensive option until we know for sure.

Have been discussing with my mom and I'll be training Gracie as Gus's replacement for Public work. Gus can continue being my "at home helper". Grace is really confident and social, and giving her a "job" will help channel her energy. She loves to bring me things so this will be a bonus since I drop a lot of stuff :blush:

But this means I need a better bag for Miss Grace. Something that isn't too cute and frilly or dog-looking. It doesn't have to be something she will not be seen in. But the more "normal bag" looking it is the less attention we will have drawn to us.

Something I can set down and she can still sit in it without it collapsing on her (so no slings). When a SD lays down they should be on a mat or blanket, and so I just will use a bag for her. And anywhere that is crowded, she will be carried.

A purse or messenger bag type bag that I can throw a wallet, some meds, poo bags, treats, and maybe a bottle of water (small is fine) would be the best.

But again - not looking to break the bank on this bag. So max $75, but would prefer less. Will wait until she is fully grown to go big.

Have been looking at Snoozer or Sherpa bags but I've never actually seen any outside of the rectangle airplane ones. So no idea about size, quality, or ease of use..... 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a 31 utility tote (Catalog | Thirty-One Gifts | Thirty-One Catalog Purses Totes Bags) that I put Daisy in when I take her to the beach. It was getting chaotic trying to carry water, keys, phone, etc. plus Daisy when she got tired so one day I tried putting her in the bag and it worked! It's long enough and deep enough for her to rest comfortably (I put her blankie in the bottom) and has a ton of pockets on the outside plus it's machine washable (in case it needs to go back to it's original use of cupcake stuff lugger arounder lol). You may need a smaller size for Grace since she's so tiny. The small bag is $15 and the large is $25


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll be checking this thread often. Sophie is in need of a carrier!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the Kwigy Bo Alexa that I like a lot just for that purpose. It's probably about the right size too for a little bigger dog than Tyler is. It has a large slide- in pocket where I can put in a couple of wee wee pads or poo bags and flat things like a collapsible water bowl and then there's a really big pocket that closes on the other side that fits things you'd carry in your own purse - wallet, sunglasses - and things like meds and treats. Only problem is that it runs around $130 but I've seen them on sale occasionally so scan the web and even ebay. I have a few smaller bags but I find that I have to carry my purse with me too which makes it cumbersome at times.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I got the Kwigy Bo London carrier for a great price on eBay  it looks like a purse and fits Obi comfortably. He weighs 5.5 pounds and is 10x10.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have the Kwigy Bo Alex and I love it - it's a large and Milo has lots of room in it - he's 6lbs so would fit a bigger dog too


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I got the Kwigy Bo London carrier for a great price on eBay  it looks like a purse and fits Obi comfortably. He weighs 5.5 pounds and is 10x10.


I like this bag....and they have pink and green on sale. Gracie's colors will be pink and lime green so this really fits 

Is it a casual bag? I'm not too dressy. I have skin sensitivities due to the Lyme so am usually in sweat pants or yoga pants and a tshirt.

How heavy is the bag itself?

Do you have a photo of him in it?

Think it would fit a little bigger pup? Grace is slowing down her growing so 8 lbs may be a big projection. Her mother was 6 1/2 her father 7. But no way to know what she will be for sure yet, you know?

Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if the London will be big enough if Gracie is that size already. It's 16x6x10. Maybe do some measuring. I also needed more pockets than the London. 

I ended up with the size large Alexa because it was 17x8x11. Kwigy.Bo : Shop : Alexa- Brown Nylon : KB-877 :. And it's very casual.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace is 5 months and only 4 lbs (exactly).

She's only been gaining 1 oz every few weeks. So really slow on growth.

Not sure when she will stop growing....


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I have the Kwigy Bo London (pink and brown) and it fits Gracie who is 4.5 pounds just fine. It is a tight fit for Ella, though, who is 6.5 pounds. I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, to have the Kwigy Bo Alex, but I just couldn't afford it. I got the London on sale.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have both the Sherpa and the Kwigy Bo Alex. I wouldn't use the Sherpa for anything but traveling in a car or airplane since for me it's really uncomfortable to carry around. There is only one pocket on one end of mine and it's not really big enough for much of anything. The Kwigy Bo Alex I love! I had the small but just got the large so that I can carry both Sophia and Lollypop in one bag. We used it for the first time yesterday on a shopping trip. There are 4 pockets, two on the front and two on the back. I didn't even have to carry a purse!! I put my wallet (which is a check book wallet), keys, Iphone, pee pads, and a little bag of treats in the pockets and we were good to go. I even had an extra pocket with nothing in it. I would certainly recommend this bag to anyone looking for something cute and functional.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I have the Alex luxe bag in blk patent Kwiggy bo ..For Baci i have the smaller one however i would get the large and have had a little more room..I have a few but this one is my favorate..


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

You all are great 

I am looking at the Kwigy-Bo bags...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Pet Flys City Girl bag?

Might do this one... it will go to 12 pounds. Or I could get the next size up that goes to 16 lbs, but think that might be too big. Not sure.

But it has 21 air vents that can be opened and closed (covered or uncovered) depending on weather. Thinking this might be a good bag for me since it gets hot here - can open all of them for vents.

But just wondering if anyone has tried it?


----------

